# Giving birth to my baby at 18 weeks :-(



## Jasa1911

Hi all,

I can't believe I am actually writng this... I found out this morning that my baby no longer has a heartbeat.

I had been trying to find it all yesterday with my Doppler to no avail, so called my midwife this morning and was taken straight in for a scan. I was then told the gut renching news that our baby had passed away! Gutted is an understatement.

I have been transferee to Manchester Saint Marys due to a heart condition to deliever here. I was given a tablet this morning to stop my pregnancy hormones and I will be given another tomorrow to start my contractions.

I just can't believe it. I only had a scan last week and everything seemed perfect. No problems at all.

Me and my whole family are devestated. My fiancé has been great though, he is staying in the hospital with me. I just feel numb. Needed to write it out. I have probably missed so many details. I'm gutted to be meeting my little baby so soon. 

Xxx


----------



## EmziMoo

I'm so sorry honey :hugs: xxx


----------



## Beadette

I'm so very very sorry for you flower!

Sending lots of hugs x x x x x x


----------



## mum2beagain

oh hun i am sp sorry that you are having to go through this know that we are all here to help and support you as much as you can thinking of you at this hard time xx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honey08

aww gosh i was reading ur thread in 2nd tri , im so so sry for u and ur family :cry:


----------



## ChloesMummy

:hugs: Im so sorry hun :cry: x


----------



## littleblonde

Im so sorry. Im glad your fiance is there with you to help and surport you xx


----------



## dizzy65

:hugs: so sorry for ur loss


----------



## debgreasby

So so sorry. Take care xxx


----------



## cazza22

I dont know what to say hun i am so sorry for ur loss i really am ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## dizzyspells

:hugs: so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## sam76

Im so so sorry xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bluetomato

Im so so sorry, sending lots and love and hugs to you xxx


----------



## Hoolie

How utterly terrible.

So very sorry

Alex


----------



## babybaillie

(((((((((((HUGS))))))))))

Aww thats awful news. Take it easy. I lost a baby at 22 weeks so understand what you are going through. I hope u will have lots off ppl looking after u, not just in the next few days, but in the weeks and months that follow xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

I am so very sorry for your loss.. :hugs:


----------



## lauralora

so sorry xxx


----------



## MrsJD

I'm so so sorry honey and thinking of you :hugs:

XXXXXX


----------



## beachlover1

This is so sad! im really am truely sorry to hear this x


----------



## Jordicia

I worte on your other thread in the other forum but I just wanted say again how sorry I am for your loss. Please take care of yourself hun, glad your fiance is there to be with you xxxx


----------



## Missy86

I am really sorry hun


----------



## amazed

I'm so sorry hun x


----------



## hopingtobemum

Sorry to hear of your sad news. I gave birth to my baby at 21 weeks at St. Marys Hospital in Manchester so if you need to ask any questions feel free to message me and I will explain anything you wish!! It was only 4 weeks ago today and we attended our babies funeral today - glad I went. 

Anyway hope your ok ( I know, sillly question probably!)

Lynsey x


----------



## tinadecember

so sorry to hear about your loss i cant imagine what you are going through x x


----------



## Vicks

I'm so sorry x


----------



## carries

I am so so sorry xx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

i am so so sorry for your loss :( :hugs:


----------



## jenniferannex

oh no im so sorry hun :cry: we are all here to support you :flower: xxx


----------



## 1babygirl1987

Im so sorry to hear that, thoughts are with you at this very sad time :( :( x


----------



## kissikiss

Just read your post in 2nd Tri, so very sorry to hear of your loss xx :hugs:


----------



## bunnyg82

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry :(

:hugs: x


----------



## youngmama19

:cry: i am so sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

Im so sorry to hear this :( xx


----------



## Widger

Jasa - I am so sorry to hear your devastating news. My thoughts are with you xxx :hugs:


----------



## mememe84

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry x


----------



## ~RedLily~

im so sorry to hear this xxx


----------



## honeybunch2k7

Oh hun :hug: :hug: :hug: 
:cry:


----------



## mordino

I am very sorry for your loss. I had a 2nd trimester miscarriage last year at 17 weeks so I have been there. No words can describe how it felt. 

Big hugs for you :hug:


----------



## Carmello_01

No words of mine could possible ease your pain at this time, my thoughts and prayers are with you, your fiance and your darling angel. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## BBonBoard

I am so sorry.


----------



## wldgreen

Jasa1911 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I can't believe I am actually writng this... I found out this morning that my baby no longer has a heartbeat.
> 
> I had been trying to find it all yesterday with my Doppler to no avail, so called my midwife this morning and was taken straight in for a scan. I was then told the gut renching news that our baby had passed away! Gutted is an understatement.
> 
> I have been transferee to Manchester Saint Marys due to a heart condition to deliever here. I was given a tablet this morning to stop my pregnancy hormones and I will be given another tomorrow to start my contractions.
> 
> I just can't believe it. I only had a scan last week and everything seemed perfect. No problems at all.
> 
> Me and my whole family are devestated. My fiancé has been great though, he is staying in the hospital with me. I just feel numb. Needed to write it out. I have probably missed so many details. I'm gutted to be meeting my little baby so soon.
> 
> Xxx

I am so sorry, and know exactly how you feel. Our Chloe was 18 weeks when we lost her. There are no words to say that will ever make it ok, but if you want to chat please feel free to send me a private message. I delivered our beautiful daughter on September 2, 2009, and I miss her all the time. Life for me seems like a rollercoaster ride you have good moments and bad moments. I do feel that I have been having more good moments than bad ones lately, but there is not a second that goes by that I don't think of her. My heart goes out to you and your family and I will keep you in my prayers. I have found others on here who understand and who are going through what I am going through here and in the trend stillbirths and sids. Everyone is great on here and it has helped me tremendously! Hope I didn't go on and on. :hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

OMG hun i am sooooo sorry :cry:


----------



## jess_smurf

i am so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## shocker

Im so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Starfish

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So so so sorry to read your story.... I can't even begin to imagine what you, your fiance and your family must be going through...
Hugs sweetie...


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh honey, I am so sorry for everything you are going through. Sending hugs and positive thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## meldmac

I'm so sorry sweetie for your sad news :hugs:


----------



## sophster

I'm so sorry my dear. :(

Soph x


----------



## Daisygirl82

I am so sorry hun. I lost my baby boy at 22 +6 and know what you are going through. I know that no words will ease the heartache, but please know that we are all here for you to cry, rant etc. Sending hugs and prayers!!


----------



## mama23

I am so so sorry... i'm sending you lots of hugs


----------



## mrssmitty317

I am so sorry to hear this!! You are in my prayers. sending you loads of hugs!!!!


----------



## hayley x

I am so sorry :( thinking of you at this very hard time. fly high little one Xxx


----------



## WannaB

So sorry hun.:hugs:


----------



## hannahR

I am so so sorry. Words dont cover it. You are in my thoughts. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jasa1911

Thanks allnfor your kind words. Taking my second tablet in a few hours.
Feeling very scared, worried and heartbroken. It's been impossible to sleep here. Sent my fiancé home to get some rest through the night. Poor guy is really hurting but putting on such a strong front for me. 

Thanks again for your words, it comforting to know there are people to talk to about this who know what you are gong through. I'm sure it will hit me properly in a few days when this is all over and I'm back home x

xxxxxx


----------



## Lilybean

I am so so sorry for your loss, I cant imagine how you must be feeling, my thoughts are with you and your Fiance xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## A3my

I'm so very sorry for your loss and I think you are a very couragious lady for sharing your sad story with us and on the worried about 2nd trimester miscarriage thread. My thoughts will be with you, I really hope it works out for you one day xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 3boys

so sorry!


----------



## SugarKisses

I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

I am so deeply sorry for your loss darling. No words will ever comfort you but please look after yourself right now, treasure the time with you precious angel and let yourself grieve however is right for you. We will all be here to support you anytime you need some friends. With love :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

So very very sorry you are having to go through this....no-one should have to go through this, it is truly heartbreaking :hugs:


----------



## bump#1

i'm so sorry for your loss. X


----------



## nictickle19

Im so so sorry that you have to go through this awful time.

Big big hugs to you xxxxx


----------



## AP

:hugs: im so sorry xxxxxx


----------



## babyell

So sorry for your loss Hun xxx


----------



## everthingX

This post took my breath away, I cannot believe you are going through this, I am so so sorry, it breaks my heart to hear this. Big hugs to you and your partner at such a difficult time, good god :O( xxx


----------



## libby30

Sorry for your loss


----------

